# Ergo target shooter



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive just finished this, made from an old Elm board. Its a bit different to my usual slingshot,
it shoots accurately and fits my hand like a glove so I'm happy with it.
Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Only you could make a old board look like that, nice work, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u did a fantastic job martin !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice ergo. Good job Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

oh yes


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

stunnin piece of work


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Martin, you know me -"If it's an Ergo, it has to be good"!!!! Stunning work as usual Buddy!







Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Sharp looking as always Martin. 8)


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great looking fork and that looks like a tough piece of wood.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, they are appreciated.
Martin


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Martin said:


> Ive just finished this, made from an old Elm board. Its a bit different to my usual slingshot,
> it shoots accurately and fits my hand like a glove so I'm happy with it.
> Martin


thats a gorgeous bit of work


----------

